# Star Trek Serien komplett, wo in wie kaufen?



## Himmelskrieger (31. März 2013)

Da es für mich mal an der Zeit ist, sich die Star Trek komplett anzusehen, würde ich mir gerne Komplettboxen kaufen wo die komplette Serie drin ist.
Diese gibt es bei Amazon, zu einen recht guten Preis (in meinen Augen). Allerdings schreckt mich ab das nach den Bewertungen ziemlich viele Boxen defekte DVDs enthalten, die zerkratzt sind, oder nicht zuende laufen, was wohl an den Papboxen liegt in der die DVDs drin liegen, mich würde es nicht stören wenn die DVD heile ankommen würde, würde ich sie in normale Hüllen legen und sicher aufbewahren. Gibt es noch andere Komplettboxen mit Star Trek, bzw. gibt es die einzelnden Staffeln zusammen für den selben Preis (also alle Staffeln der Serie zum selben Preis wie die Komplettbox)?

Die Komplettboxen die ich gefunden habe:

Star Trek - Raumschiff Enterprise: Staffel 1-3
Star Trek - Enterprise - The Full Journey
Star Trek - The Next Generation: Season 1-7
Star Trek - Voyager - The Full Journey
Star Trek - Deep Space Nine: Season 1-7

Und mit welche Serie wäre es gut anzufangen?, und sind dies alle Star Trek Serien (die auf Deutsch verfügbar sind)?
Mir wäre es wichtig das die Serien in Farbe sind, und eine deutsche Tonspur haben.
Bis auf die Filme, und par Folgen im TV habe ich die noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Hänschen (31. März 2013)

Die alten Schinken, voll mit sozialem Gedöns zwischen kleinen Action Happen, und alle Visagen mit Runzeln verziert sind dann Aliens ?

Biste sicher dass du das ansehn willst ?

Wir mussten es früher ansehn weil es keine Alternativen gab


----------



## Orizin (31. März 2013)

Die 5 aufgeführten Serien sind alle, die es bislang gibt (und nach derzeitigem stand auch je geben wird). 

Wenn du sammeln willst, empfehle ich dir die hardcover-Boxen, wobei die nur gebraucht noch zu akzeptablen Preisen bei Ebay und Amazon zu bekommen sind. Allerdings sind die auch immer was fürs Augen! 

Bei den von dir aufgeführten komplettboxen, kannst du, meiner Meinung nach, nicht viel verkehrt machen. Wenn etwas Defekt sein sollte, Nachricht an Amazon und umtauschen lassen. Der Service ist da und wenn Dinge Defekt sind, dann hast du auch immer ein reklamationsrecht. 

Was die Reihenfolge angeht, so ist das deinem Gusto überlassen. Ich persönlich würde die in der zeitlich korrekten Reihenfolge der Erstausstrahlung anschauen, wenn du sie noch garnicht kennst (d.h.: TOS -> TNG -> DS9 -> VOY -> ENT). 
Die letzte Serie (ENT) ist halt ein prequel, aber wenn du es dir zuerst anschaust, passen einige Sachen hinterher bei TOS nicht mehr richtig... 

Ich kann dir nur zum anschauen in der Reihenfolge der Erstausstrahlung raten. Welche Serie DIR am Ende am besten gefallen wird, ist eh nicht vorhersehbar!


----------



## Septimus (31. März 2013)

Himmelskrieger schrieb:


> Da es für mich mal an der Zeit ist, sich die Star Trek komplett anzusehen, würde ich mir gerne Komplettboxen kaufen wo die komplette Serie drin ist.
> Diese gibt es bei Amazon, zu einen recht guten Preis (in meinen Augen). Allerdings schreckt mich ab das nach den Bewertungen ziemlich viele Boxen defekte DVDs enthalten, die zerkratzt sind, oder nicht zuende laufen, was wohl an den Papboxen liegt in der die DVDs drin liegen, mich würde es nicht stören wenn die DVD heile ankommen würde, würde ich sie in normale Hüllen legen und sicher aufbewahren. Gibt es noch andere Komplettboxen mit Star Trek, bzw. gibt es die einzelnden Staffeln zusammen für den selben Preis (also alle Staffeln der Serie zum selben Preis wie die Komplettbox)?
> 
> Die Komplettboxen die ich gefunden habe:
> ...



Zerkratzte DVD´s und nicht zuende laufende Folgen? Da sag ich nur Fernabsatzgesetz sei Dank.

Hab mir Enterprise im Laden bei uns gekauft, Versiegelt und wirklich unbenutzt. Alle DVD´s laufen ohne Probleme weil ich kann da sagen das ich wirklich der Erstbesitzer bin.
Hab im Bekanntenkreis immer öfter damit zu tun das etwas bei Amazon bestellt wurde und beim auspacken waren da schon Benutzerspuren zu sehen, oder wie das Notebook einer Freundin, das da schon ein anderer Benutzer im Windows zu finden war.

Von daher kommt mir dieser Versandhausmüll nicht in die Wohnung, eher geb ich einen Euro mehr aus und hole meinen versiegelten Karton im Laden ab und sollte was mit sein hab ich gleich einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. März 2013)

Bewertungen sind gut und schön, aber es gäbe massig Gründe die für ein Versagen sprechen könnten. Ich hatte schon DVD Player da hätte ich nichtmal ne Scheibe Wurst eingelgt. Ich habe in meinem Leben schon über 1000 DVDs gekauft und hatte bisher nur 2 x Probleme. Wenn man die Serie sammeln will würde ich vorne anfangen


----------



## Julian1303 (31. März 2013)

Also wennst Tele 5 schauen kannst, da kommen die Alle. Selbst Andromeda, Star Gate usw. Deep Space Nine kam grad heute wieder. Naja, nicht wirklich. Bin zwar Star Trek Fan, aber die einzige Serie die mich reizt ist Voyager. Selbst Next Gen Enterprise eiegntlich nur gewisse Folgen mit den Borg, und die Kinofilme natürlich, aber da alle ausser dem Ersten mit Kirk.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (31. März 2013)

Also TOS (zumindest das was ich eben auf YT) gesehen hab, das werd es ich mir nicht ansehen, das hätte ich selbst für ende der 60er mehr erwartet, aber das wirkt nicht sonderlich gut. Ab TNG währe es für mich ansehbar, TOS will ich mir aber nicht zumuten. 

Hab eben in die Serien und Filme reingeschaut, hatte die total anders in erinnerung, finde die komplett langweilig, gut das ich vorher reingeschaut habe, bevor ich sie noch bestellt hätte. 

Zu Amazon, jede Bestellung die ich dort getan habe, was meist Filme/Spiele oder Elektronik Sachen sind (für PC...), waren alle eingeschweißt, gut verpackt, eindeutig neue Ware, ohne Fehler etc. 

Dann bleib ich lieber bei Serien, wie Stargate (SG1 und Atlantis hab ich komplett), A-Team (bestellt), How i met your Mother, Two and a half men, The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

A Team? Nicht dein ernst? Vielleicht auch Mc Gyver?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. April 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> A Team? Nicht dein ernst? Vielleicht auch Mc Gyver?


 
Ne, eher nicht, A-Team gefällt mir aber, ist das schlimm? 
Laut Amazon soll die ganze A-Team Serie am Freitag ankommen (wegen den Feiertagen).
Für die komplette A-Team Serie hab ich übrigens "nur" 29,99€ bezahlt.

Hab ich nur das Gefühl , oder gibt es nicht mehr so lange Serien wie früher?, z.b. eine Staffel vom A-Team ging etwa 18 Stunden (Staffel 3), von Stargate Atlantis 14-15 Stunden, und die Serien die heutzutage produziert werden wie How i met you Mother, Two and a half men, The Big Bang Theory gehen alle nur noch etwa 8 Stunden, und Preislich sind die heutigen Staffeln auch deutlich teuer, meisten kosten etwa 10€/Staffel , die älteren Serien wie A-Team, Stargate kosten aber auch nur 10€ und gehen mehr als doppelt so lange. Wirklich schade das es keine Staffeln/Serien mehr von Stargate gibt, würde sie auch alle kaufen, wenn die nicht schlechter sind als die aktuellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. April 2013)

Schlimm, nö. Nur irgendwann sind die Sprüche abgedroschen und man meint alles gesehen zu haben. Auch lief die Reihe ja schon X mal rauf und runter. Ich könnte mich neben Two and half Men noch höchstens auf Ein Käfig voller Helden und der letzte Bulle erwärmen


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. April 2013)

Ich hab max. die halbe Staffel in unchronologischer Reihenfolge gesehen. Und die letzte Folge war mindestens 2-3 Jahre her, hatte heute kurz in Staffel 3 reingeschaut (die hab ich hier, als einzigste) und konnte mich nicht an das Errinnern was ich sah.


----------



## Hänschen (1. April 2013)

Zieh dir die Sledge-Hammer-Komplettbox rein, die kostet glaub so 13 Euro ^^


----------

